# My new Mice



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

So I have some new mice I thought I would share some pictures with you.
They are both for breeding/pet, the girl Arrianna is a broken blue naked fuzzy aged 6 months and the boy Harlan (named after the author Harlan Coben) is a chocolate broken buck, he is so teeny I am in love :love1: They are both from Magical Marnies Mousery.
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... daa&type=1

Hope you like them


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Harlan looks very sweet


----------

